# What color is he? Black, smokey black, dark brown?



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

There has been a bit of a debate over what color Guinness is. I may have him color tested in the future, but for the fun of it I was wondering what you all thought? The BLM listed him as black. What do you think?










He also has very light eyes...sorta makes me think Smokey:


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

He very well could be smokey. But...There's only one way to know for sure. Testing.

He is either a fading black. Or a smokey black in my opinion. I'm leaning towards smokey due to the light color of his eyes.

Not brown in my opinion. He doesn't have the lighter colored "soft" points browns typically have.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

interesting color. you can see the black points on his legs above his socks, and then his body color kinda fades . almost a balck bay but not enuf red tint,could be a very dark brown .


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Definitely not a true black but possibly smoky. Testing is your best bet to find out. He almost looks like a dark/liver chestnut in that first photo


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

In that first picture, he looks dark liver chestnut, but the last one looks more like faded black. Do you have pictures of him with his winter coat?

How long have you had him? I ask because I know someone who adopted a mustang who came in so sunbleached we also weren't sure what color he was; he even had a reddish tinge to his legs like a dark liver chestnut. He ended up being black


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

He just got home here, but has been at a trainer's since March. Even with the spring shed he never got solid black and he has been stalled quite a bit. I'm curious to see what he looks like after being here awhile and not stalled. 

Along his back is on on his legs are his darkest areas. Under his belly, loin area and even around and under his tail area all have a red/off-black look to them. 

And yes, I do hope to get him color tested one of these days. When I finally do I will post results here.


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

I'd say either a faded black or smokey black- but those eyes tell be quite possibly a smoky black - true blacks don't get that color eye easily. Pretty


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, the only thing I can really say with much degree of certainty is that he's not a chestnut of any shade. I originally thought he might be a liver chestnut, but that's obviously not it.

Beyond that? No clue. All I know is that he's gorgeous. Is he as sweet as he looks?


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Total sweetheart!


----------



## jingojewel (Jan 19, 2012)

I would guess smokey, my aunt has one and it's almost the same color, even the eyes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

My vote's on sunbleached black.


----------

